# The Bell Tree Fair 2016 Contest Voting Begins!



## Justin (Aug 24, 2016)

It's time for one of my favourite parts of The Bell Tree Fair each year... contest voting! I'm pleased to announce that four out of our five TBT Fair contests are now open for voting ASAP! Poetry will follow shortly after we have just a little more time to read through them.

Click the banners below to go straight to their voting pages! Or you know, that massive banner at the top of the forum. You can dismiss in the top left, although a heads up that you can expect it to pop back up at least a few times as we spam the hell out of everyone remind everyone to vote!




















​
goodbye friends, I'm gonna need a 3 day nap after this


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2016)

HYPE


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

OMG


----------



## Taj (Aug 24, 2016)

HYPE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> HYPE



WHAT THAT WAS MY IDEA


----------



## Kouva (Aug 24, 2016)

YE BOI


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2016)

*squeals


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2016)

neester14 said:


> HYPE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LOL GG


----------



## Tensu (Aug 24, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAHAAAHHHAAAHAA!! It's here!!!!!


----------



## Araie (Aug 24, 2016)

Congrats to all the finalists! You all have very lovely entries.


----------



## hestu (Aug 24, 2016)

Oop nvm


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 24, 2016)

it seems my only chance at winning anything is poetry


----------



## Rio_ (Aug 24, 2016)

hnnnngggg it was so hard to choose ;-; everything was so amazing!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 24, 2016)

It looks like I didn't make it in any of them. But then again the poetry contest isn't open yet.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 24, 2016)

I NEED TO SEE POETRYYY TOP 10...............................!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 24, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I NEED TO SEE POETRYYY TOP 10...............................!



saaame!!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 24, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> saaame!!



The suspense is killing!!!


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2016)

omg my heart is a'flutter.. thank you for getting the polls out so quickly, they look great (lovin that external gallery viewing). Good luck to all!!



Justin said:


> goodbye friends, I'm gonna need a 3 day nap after this



rest easy lad u done good


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Aug 24, 2016)

These are all so amazing, it was really hard to choose!


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 25, 2016)

when does voting end??

oof- looks like the 31st on all the polls i've seen so far.   plenty of time...


----------



## namiieco (Aug 25, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> The suspense is killing!!!


your poetry is amazing, i bet you'll get in c:


----------



## mogyay (Aug 25, 2016)

good luck to all the finalists, everything i've seen has been amazing


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 25, 2016)

So many beautiful pieces of art.....I wish we could vote more than once, lol.


----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2016)

The Poetry Contest voting is now open!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks like I didn't get nominated in any of them.

If only I can get a white feather just for selling, but it's just not my lucky year.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 25, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Looks like I didn't get nominated in any of them.
> 
> If only I can get a white feather just for selling, but it's just not my lucky year.



Hey, you got four wands and a patch, I don't think you should be complaining...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Hey, you got four wands and a patch, I don't think you should be complaining...



I'm only disappointed as if I missed a re-run of an episode of a TV show I like (when the re-run was a good episode).


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2016)

I submitted all my votes and I have to say they're all lovely! Would be happy to see anyone win tbh.


----------



## Nacchan (Aug 27, 2016)

wow... the art... they are all so good....
so hard to choose.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Looks like I didn't get nominated in any of them.
> 
> If only I can get a white feather just for selling, but it's just not my lucky year.



neither did i but then i only entered two of em so (art and avatar+sig)

well yeah i have two but they will be kept forever ;]


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> neither did i but then i only entered two of em so (art and avatar+sig)
> 
> well yeah i have two but they will be kept forever ;]



I wouldn't ask for yours anyway. They were already stuck in cheddar cheese cubes so they're definitely yours.

And I have some collectibles I'm keeping forever too. Those would be the apples.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I wouldn't ask for yours anyway. They were already stuck in cheddar cheese cubes so they're definitely yours.
> 
> And I have some collectibles I'm keeping forever too. Those would be the apples.



Heh, yea. I had some people asking though 

Understandable, those look really good too!


----------

